# My BMW 1973 2002 4 cylinder 2 dr



## owabim2013 (Dec 21, 2012)

Without any sign my 1973 2002 BMW ceased to idle. It starts ok and drives under power smoothly, however when I come to a stop sign it will not idle and dies. Any thoughts and comments on where to look before I start a painful and expensive trial and error process.
Michael Feldman


----------



## BMWFatherFigure (Aug 5, 2012)

carby rebuild.


----------



## kiva667 (Mar 30, 2011)

Probably the idle jet should be cleaned.


----------



## Mosesjr (Mar 10, 2012)

Ensure the fan belt is tight


----------



## BMWFatherFigure (Aug 5, 2012)

Fan belt?


----------

